# World's Best Pancakes



## Silversage

Goodweed,

I finally tried your recipe for the World's Best Pancakes, which I had printed out from the FN boards.  

They ARE the best!   You're right - I'll never use a mix again!

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Thanks.  Happy to share.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Psiguyy

I've said it before and I'll say it again.  Goodweed's recipe is the best I've ever made.  No premix can come close.  The best part of his recipe are the instructions.  They're a bit different from Bisquick directions.  

Did you know you can mix the batter the night before?  Saves time in the morning.  

Try adding a tsp or two of vanilla to the batter.


----------



## Audeo

I just popped over to FN to obtain Goodweed's recipe and was relieved to see it still posted.  I now have it safely copied and look forward to giving it a whirl on Saturday morning!

It certainly was disappointing to see that the general climate has continued to degrade there, as well as to note that at least one of the spin-off boards has been closed due to improper conduct.

Gee, it's nice to be here, in this environment and with such nice folks!


----------



## Psiguyy

I do believe Goodweed posted his recipe in one of the forums here.  I don't remember which.


----------



## Bangbang

toomanydawgs said:
			
		

> Goodweed,
> 
> I finally tried your recipe for the World's Best Pancakes, which I had printed out from the FN boards.
> 
> They ARE the best!   You're right - I'll never use a mix again!
> 
> Thanks for sharing it.



Ok...so what is the recipe?


----------



## MJ

Bangbang said:
			
		

> toomanydawgs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodweed,
> 
> I finally tried your recipe for the World's Best Pancakes, which I had printed out from the FN boards.
> 
> They ARE the best!   You're right - I'll never use a mix again!
> 
> Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...so what is the recipe?
Click to expand...


http://discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=2896&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## htc

Ok, so I have to ask... has anyone tried the "instant pancake mix" featured on FN by Alton Brown?  How does this recipe compare? I've yet to try the ABs version.  

I have only attempted to make pancakes from scratch once (using an Emeril recipe), I was so disappointed that I have yet to try any recipe again. :?


----------



## pancake

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Ok...so what is the recipe?



Here it is:

Originally posted by Goodweed of the North:
Ok. Here's the recipe. It's an exerpt from my work-in-progress cookbook so please respect the copyright. Don't print it for others, though you can share the recipe with anyone you like. I promise that you will lke this recipe. It uses common ingrediants and produces a superior end result. 

As was stated by Mjorskin, overmixing is a sure way to get tough, rubbery pancakes. However, I use a wire whisk becasuse it allows me to combine the ingrediants efficiently without overmixing. To gauruntee success, whisk the dry ingrediants together, then the wet ingrediants in a seperate bowl. After both are combined, add them together.

I usually mix the dry, then place the wet ingrediants into the same bowl, break the yolks, then mix with the whisk. They come out great. Enjoy.

World’s Finest Pancakes

These pancakes come out so moist and light that you will never buy a pancake mix again. They are best when served immediately. Enjoy them. 

Dry Ingrediants:
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 tbs. Sugar
½ tsp. Salt
3 tsp. Double Acting Baking Powder (You must use Double Acting Baking Powder to get the best texture)

Wet Ingrediants:
3/4 cup plus 2 tbs. milk
1 large Egg
3 tbs. Cooking oil
Preheat the griddle. Place the dry ingrediants into a large bowl and stir together with a wire whisk or mixing spoon. Add the remaining ingrediants and again stir until mixed. Do not stir until all the lumps are gone as this will overmix the batter. There should be small lumps. These will dissapear while cooking the pancakes.
Cook over medium heat until the bubbles close slowly as they rise and pop. Do not cook until the bubbles stay open as this will dry out the pancake. And most importantly, Don’t squish them down with your cake turner or spatula. When they are ready to flip, turn them over and cook for about 1 minute more. Remove from the pan and serve immediately. If you must cook up enough for a bunch of people, keep them warm by stacking in a large-rectangular cake pan and placing the pan into a 120' oven covered with a clean kitchen towel.
You can add blueberries to the uncooked batter without changing anything else. However, if you add acidic fruits such as strawberries, raspberries, or pineapple, you will need to add ½ tsp. Baking soda to the batter to ballance the fruit acids.
The above recipe makes enough pancakes for two people. Yo can easily enlarge the recipe by simply multiplying the ingrediants by the same number. That is, if you double the flour, multiply all other ingrediants by two.


Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

